# Challenger V8



## seadragonfoundry (Jan 11, 2020)

Finally finished the Challenger V8 from Coles and what a challenge it was for me. I still need to make a few improvements to the carburettor but it is as good as done. It can sit on the shelf for a while now as  I have started another Holt 75, I sold the first one I built so maybe this one will be a keeper?


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 11, 2020)

You've built a very nice, well presented Challenger.  Nice work.

Chuck


----------



## awake (Jan 11, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 11, 2020)

Very nice indeed. Any chance of a run video?


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Jan 14, 2020)

Hopefully this link will work.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 14, 2020)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## VINCENT INGRAM (Jan 14, 2020)

Excellent work!  I'd love to hear it under load - probably makes more power/torque than my car...


----------



## retailer (Jan 14, 2020)

Well done great work - looks and sounds just like it should.


----------



## michelko (Jan 15, 2020)

Lovely
 what rpm is that in the Video?


----------



## gmiller (Nov 2, 2020)

Your engine looks and runs great. I hope I get the same results. I am currently building the Challenger V8. Got the crankshaft, pistons and connecting rods installed in the block. Next comes the cam. I was looking over the prints and don't see any reference to the crankshaft to cam gears or the bevel gears for the cam to distributer shaft. Can you tell me how you pursued this.

Thanks in advance
Greg


----------

